# Hobbyking.com Unethical trade practice



## jwoodyu (Apr 13, 2007)

My problem with HobbyKing the deceptive trade practices. I ordered the 4 port charger on 4/26 when it was in stock. HK updated that it had shipped on 4/29 and posted a tracking number. The tracking number did not show up on the Hong Kong postal site. HK said wait 72 hours before it shows up in tracking, I waited twice that and still no tracking information for my number. Confirmed shipped on 4/29. when I pressed them they said look you will get your order in 2-3 weeks regardless of tracking thing so its ok. That is when I opened it with Paypal, they were acting as if the ends justified the means. They had taken an order, and my money, that they could not fill and were stalling for time using me like a bank. I opened my case with Paypal as a dispute within hours HK had wiped my order status off their website. Viewing this as aggression I added my note that I did not believe the package would be post marked 4/29 when it did arrive if ever and escalated my case with Paypal to a claim. The following day HK provided that same tracking number Paypal in a response. This morning the tracking number finally shows up in the Hong Kong as being dropped off for shipment on 5/7, 9 days after they said it shipped. 13 days after it was ordered and paid for. Liars plain and simple. Premeditated, calculating, manipulating, self promoting liars.Make no mistake if you purchase from HK the character of the company. Perhaps the price is worth the risk you take but its a risk.

As for me if Mr. Hobbyking.com were standing infront of me burning up alive I would not pee on him to put him out.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

jwoodyu said:


> My problem with HobbyKing the deceptive trade practices. I ordered the 4 port charger on 4/26 when it was in stock. HK updated that it had shipped on 4/29 and posted a tracking number. The tracking number did not show up on the Hong Kong postal site. HK said wait 72 hours before it shows up in tracking, I waited twice that and still no tracking information for my number. Confirmed shipped on 4/29. when I pressed them they said look you will get your order in 2-3 weeks regardless of tracking thing so its ok. That is when I opened it with Paypal, they were acting as if the ends justified the means. They had taken an order, and my money, that they could not fill and were stalling for time using me like a bank. I opened my case with Paypal as a dispute within hours HK had wiped my order status off their website. *Viewing this as aggression* I added my note that I did not believe the package would be post marked 4/29 when it did arrive if ever and escalated my case with Paypal to a claim. The following day HK provided that same tracking number Paypal in a response. This morning the tracking number finally shows up in the Hong Kong as being dropped off for shipment on 5/7, 9 days after they said it shipped. 13 days after it was ordered and paid for. Liars plain and simple. Premeditated, calculating, manipulating, self promoting liars.Make no mistake if you purchase from HK the character of the company. Perhaps the price is worth the risk you take but its a risk.
> 
> As for me if Mr. Hobbyking.com were standing infront of me burning up alive I would not pee on him to put him out.


"Viewing this as agression"? Get a life.

What risk? As far as I can tell, all that happened was they didn't meet your expectations. No one was killed or injured and you are not even out any money.


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

ta_man said:


> "Viewing this as agression"? Get a life.
> 
> What risk? As far as I can tell, all that happened was they didn't meet your expectations. No one was killed or injured and you are not even out any money.


get a life/ ohh now he might think you are saying he don't have a life and think you are threatening him. :tongue:

but really. a lot of companies take packages to the shipper once a week. its not uncommon imo they didn't have it out the same day you paid. 

myself i ship very little but when i get payment i will print the shipping label and send the tracking number to the buyer. now i ship via usps and the tracking number is a delivery confirmation number. this is technically not a tracking number. usps is not required to scan it until it is delivered. 

now if hobbyking ships on fridays for example and you ordered on friday after they sent their shipments out then it could be a week before they ship it. now they may have printed the shipping label and got you package ready to ship on day one. a lot of companies only have 2 things that will show on their site. one is "pending", from the time you order until the time it is packed the order will be pending. once packed and ready to hall off to the shipping service it shows "shipped". 

anytime you order from anywhere online or mail order expect 3-4 weeks before it arrives at your door. now if nothing has arrived by then contact the seller and allow 48 hours to one week for a response. after that file the claim if it has not been worked out and go from there.

but if you are that worried some larger company like hobby king is out to rip you off for a few bucks then you maybe you should stick to cash transactions at your local hobby shop. there is always a risk ordering online/mailorder but that don't mean they are out to get you if everything isn't done instantly. 

i am not defending hobbyking because i have never ordered from them but i do plan to in the future. heck i was looking on an rc site the other day and it clearly stated on the site "allow 6-8 weeks for processing before your order ships". most mail order companies still state 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

Not defending HK, but Irecently placed an order wiht OK hobby. I had my charger within 2 weeks. I was very happy with the service from OK. Now also looking at it from HK's side. I work in CS, I take phone orders on a daily basis for a large inverter company.
I know it is impossible for me to jump through al lthe hoops there are as far a taking an order, processing, it picking it, and get it out the door same day. I would say we are doing a good job to see that inverter out our door 3 days after the order is placed. For my company, I take an order in Indiana, then it goes to order management in Vancouver BC. From there it is shipped out of our warehouse in CA or backto our warehouse in IN. many peopel are involved in the shipping process and sometimes things happen. Things slip through cracks, It is even more tricky when shipping over international borders. If I have to drop everything and get a order ready to ship that day for a Canadian shipment, it takes me around 15 minuites to get the product, pick and pack the product, get the UPS label and international paperwork around and on the box, and get it on the UPS skid. Closer to 20 if I need to use USPS. I am told t otell my customers 10 to 14 days for domestic and 14 to 21 if it's goingto Canada. Now this is not for a 100.00 battery charger and a battery or 2. These are motor home inverters that run around 50 to 80 lbs and cost 600 to 3,000 dollars. So if OK can get me something from Hong Kong in less than 2 weeks, I am real happy.


----------



## jwoodyu (Apr 13, 2007)

I was completly ready to wait 3 -4 weeks. I understand thing fall through the cracks hence the call to find what had apparently fallen through the cracks according to the empty tracking information and the best information available to me. I called HobbyKing looking for a reasonable explination not unlike some of the ones presented here. What I was told is the order shipped on 4/29 (first lie) and check back in after 72 hours for tracking information. I did as asked by the vendor and waited 72 hours still no tracking after which I called back to see what the vendor wanted me to do next. I was told again it shipped on 4/29 ( second lie) but the attitude of the dude on the phone made it clear it was lip service. I knew right away it had not shipped on 4/29 and the postal records show that was exactly the case.


----------



## kane0021 (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree, get a life! It has just been over a week since you placed your order! Not even China ships on saturday.
Just sit tight and wait, enjoy the savings! If you needed batteries or whatever right away you should have just paid 3 times as much at your hobby shop!
I have ordered from hobbyking several times now with out incident. Sure they may take awhile to update things but on thing is for sure, you will wait LONGER for the USPS then you will for Hong Kong Parcel.

FOR ANYBODY READING THIS: IF YOU ARE ORDERING FROM CHINA IT TAKES TIME. IF YOU NEED A BATTERY OR CHARGER NOW, GO TO YOUR HOBBY SHOP. 

UNETHICAL ROFL CHINA ROFL. MOST CHINA FACTORIES EMPLOY CHILDREN AND YOU WANT TO TALK ETHICS BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T UPDATE YOUR ACCOUNT.:freak:

THANKS FOR THE LAUGH:wave:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

kane0021 said:


> UNETHICAL ROFL CHINA ROFL. MOST CHINA FACTORIES EMPLOY CHILDREN AND YOU WANT TO TALK ETHICS BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T UPDATE YOUR ACCOUNT.:freak:
> 
> THANKS FOR THE LAUGH:wave:


Yeah, that is pretty funny.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

little thing called "customs"....

if your package is in same shippment as say something that comes up bad on paperwork .. yep it shiped on such n such a day but sits in the ports till the whole shipment is cleared ... makes cents to me ...

didnt china come up with kites? and we come up with the sayin go fly a kite?? lol sorry had to say it lol


----------



## jwoodyu (Apr 13, 2007)

My issue is not that it take time to come from China. I understand international shipping, customs and all that goes with it very well. I was fully aware it would take 2 weeks at least and probably 3 or more. 

The bottom line when I called they said it was shipped on 4/29. They could have said don't pay any attention to the order status on the website its wrong and you will get your order in 2-3 weeks sit tight. I would have done it without question. Instead they lied, period and started the whole mess with paypal. 

4ThePinkRacing Customs has didley sh** to do with when a person says they have shipped an item and when the item is actually shipped.


----------



## kane0021 (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Briguy (Aug 5, 2008)

I order from Hobby King a lot and never any issues . Woody , if you didn`t know HK just moved to a bigger warehouse after being off for their new year . So there will be delays , maybe your order got lost , or didn`t have an item you ordered and a got tech that doesn`t know what he was doing or looking at wrong order . 

Get your panties unbunched and go spend over 3 times the amount at your LHS .


BTW , standard shipping orders get to IL within 10 mailing days . Faster shipping within 5 .


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

someone needs a hobby i think .... lol


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

jwoodyu said:


> Confirmed shipped on 4/29. when I pressed them they said look you will get your order in 2-3 weeks regardless of tracking thing so its ok. .......
> 
> The following day HK provided that same tracking number Paypal in a response. This morning the tracking number finally shows up in the Hong Kong as being dropped off for shipment on 5/7, 9 days after they said it shipped. 13 days after it was ordered and paid for.



Label was printed on 4 / 29, Package is in over seas container and on the way to U.S. in 9 days.

Sounds to me they hit the nail on the head ; you will get your item(s) in 2 to 3 weeks...

What's the problem? 


Or on the other hand. Package may have shipped (label printed) out of the warehouse on 4/29, somewhere in the process it got returned or lost and they are sending it again to be good providers in customer service. 

Still sounds as if you will get your items in 2 to 3 weeks,,,

So Again , What's the problem?


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

I ordered 2 Lipos and received E-mail message that they shipped within 6 hours. They really have stepped up their game. EMS shipping costs more but the last time I ordered I received within 4 days of the E-mail message.


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

Bob Imbrigotta said:


> I ordered 2 Lipos and received E-mail message that they shipped within 6 hours. They really have stepped up their game. EMS shipping costs more but the last time I ordered I received within 4 days of the E-mail message.



+1 got my lipos in 5 days  shipped that same day (that is our evening for them)
No worries I have placed 9 orders with hobby king every time I wish I would have ordered more. 

Spend the extra 10 bucks on EMS shipping. Its worth it


----------



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

My current experience with Hobby King

1st order
Hobby King email that Item shipped 4/24/10
HK mail tracking "left Hong Kong for its destination on 12-May-2010"
USPS tracking w/HK number "Foreign Acceptance, April 24, 2010, 6:41 pm, HONG KONG"

2nd order
Hobby King email that item shipped 5/3/10
HK mail tracking "left Hong Kong for its destination on 12-May-2010"
USPS tracking w/HK number "Foreign Acceptance, May 06, 2010, 11:16 am, HONG KONG"

Does anyone know what "Foreign Acceptance" is????

BTW I have not received items yet.


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

Vanwall said:


> My current experience with Hobby King
> 
> 1st order
> Hobby King email that Item shipped 4/24/10
> ...


I havent seen any of mine say Foreign Acceptance ?
here is a my last tracking number if you want to compare.
http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt...&tracknbr=EA046485773HK&localno=EA046485773HK


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

I just wish they would stop putting pee pee in my coke!


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

wurthusa said:


> I just wish they would stop putting pee pee in my coke!


ahhhh im never drinking Coke again :freak:


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

Update on my package; shipped within 6 hours arrived with the EMS shipping in 5 days, including Saturday.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

Bob Imbrigotta said:


> Update on my package; shipped within 6 hours arrived with the EMS shipping in 5 days, including Saturday.


Update on my package;

It's still here and my wife is looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

i would rather spend a few bucks more to support my local hobby shop than to go online to buy the same thing. the exception is if it saves big bucks or it is a product that i really like and they don't have or can get.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

What are you guys sending all your hard earned money to China for? Support US companies. Geeeez, no wonder were in a mess. A main, Tower, etc. Same or next day shipping on stock items. Within our boarders. No customs. Wake up people. Anyone here unemployed right now?


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

Jerzferno said:


> What are you guys sending all your hard earned money to China for? Support US companies. Geeeez, no wonder were in a mess. A main, Tower, etc. Same or next day shipping on stock items. Within our boarders. No customs. Wake up people. Anyone here unemployed right now?


Are you awake? Sending money to China is just eliminating the middle man. 90% of our hobby is either made in china or is made out of parts made in china.

FWIW, it's borders not boarders. Unless you were referring to where I keep my horses.


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

Unfortunately it is a global economy. I used to dye fibers for american made clothes. Place out of business, check clothing labels for anything made in U.S.A. Hard to find.


----------



## hotshoe317 (Nov 24, 2007)

Jerzferno said:


> What are you guys sending all your hard earned money to China for? Support US companies. Geeeez, no wonder were in a mess. A main, Tower, etc. Same or next day shipping on stock items. Within our boarders. No customs. Wake up people. Anyone here unemployed right now?



i agree ... buy american you commies...


----------



## hotshoe317 (Nov 24, 2007)

wurthusa said:


> Are you awake? Sending money to China is just eliminating the middle man. 90% of our hobby is either made in china or is made out of parts made in china.
> 
> FWIW, it's borders not boarders. Unless you were referring to where I keep my horses.


wurthusa " we're the usa " i hope thats not what you name is supposed to be
your giving ethics advise about skipping the middle man to save money way to support YOUR economy and YOUR country :thumbsup:


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

hotshoe317 said:


> wurthusa " we're the usa " i hope thats not what you name is supposed to be
> your giving ethics advise about skipping the middle man to save money way to support YOUR economy and YOUR country :thumbsup:


I worked for Wurthusa several years ago. Funny thing about that. They're a German owned company selling products made in Canada and Asia. The USA in the name simply meant that's where they were selling their goods. There was also a wurth Mexico, wurth Canada, wurth Australia and so on and so forth.

Before you start throwing your stones hotshoe, let me ask you to take a look at said shoes and tell me where they were made? How about your television? Shirt? Ballcap? Computer?

The point I'm trying to make is that the buy American battle cry is a joke because the only thing you're buying American is the company selling it. Oh but I forgot about Wal Mart. All that imported crap being sold by a foreign country is killing the small businesses and the American economy. I remember the good old days when Arkansas used to be part of the US.


----------

